# Grilled Cheese



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You haven't had a real grilled cheese until you've cooked yourself one to perfection with home made bread.:biggrin2:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You can't achieve perfection without the bowl of Tomato Soup to dunk the Grilled Cheese into imo. :wink2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> You can't achieve perfection without the bowl of Tomato Soup to dunk the grilled cheese into imo. :wink2:


 We alternate between tomato and potato. The next, without a doubt, will be tomato. But i'm tellen ya that would be good with a glass of water.:biggrin2:


EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I can count on one hand the times I’ve made grilled cheese without burning it. I’m an impatient cook.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Grilled cheese, tomato soup, and homemade pickles. It’s been many a lazy supper for the two of us. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> I can count on one hand the times I’ve made grilled cheese without burning it. I’m an impatient cook.


Funny, -- the wife knows nothing but WOT ( wide open throttle ) on the gas stove so that's why i like to cook mine. She tried to toast some home made bread and messed that up too, and wanted me to show her how to run the lawn tractor. Not a chance. Back to my standard phrase the telemarkerter salesman ask me. "* And you're still driving*? ":vs_laugh:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like the grilled cheese but I will pass on tomato soup. Toss a slice of deli ham in that sandwich.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Grilled cheese with bacon...:smile:

I never liked tomato soup until recently. I put into it some dried onion flakes,
some leftover rice and a dollop of sour cream. ...pretty good, pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Isn't everything better with homemade bread!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

mark sr said:


> Isn't everything better with homemade bread!


Yes :yes:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

And not just Velveeta or Cheddar cheese. Lots of cheeses make a good grilled cheese sandwich. I like Swiss and blue cheese with butter or Dijon mustard.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I'm still wokring on a YT vid, but up here in the GWN, bread cheese and peameal bacon


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

ajaye said:


> I'm still wokring on a YT vid, but up here in the GWN, bread cheese and peameal bacon


Sounds good ajaye. Peameal bacon, I think I understand, to Americans that is much like Canadian Bacon, huh.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

correct, back home I've never seen it, I like back bacon or regular bacon with the fat, but as a diabetic, as there's no fat it's a healthier option

OMG are we talking healthy in the same sentence as grilled cheese LOL



wooleybooger said:


> Sounds good ajaye. Peameal bacon, I think I understand, to Americans that is much like Canadian Bacon, huh.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

true back bacon has a fatty rind and canadian bacon has no rind and it's coated in a "peameal" which most bacon isn't why ? pass LOL


----------

